# Ohio duck



## Minnowhead

Been a very slow migration for us this season. We shot the usual resident geese and ducks earlier this year. I predicted a mild winter and figured our best hunting would be in December. But this is flat out lousy. 
Our best hunts were small colder weekends when all the swamps and ponds briefly skimmed over. This concentrated all the local ducks in the bigger bodies of water where we hunt. 
My trip to North Dakota was about the same. It was a great pheasant hunt but not much for waterfowl. 
Although we shot our ducks and geese this season, it was far from the numbers in the previous years. I'm hoping for and end of season cold to skim things over one last time or push a few migrators down.
Best of luck to the diehards.


----------



## Skippy

On the lake where I live here in Holmes county, that last front that went through 3 days ago put at least 300 big mallards on it. There coming but slowly. Lots of geese but there going out to feed right at dark then flying back in. With this nice weather the farmers are either round baling there corn stubble or plowing it under. No idea what the birds will eat once the real winter gets here.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

Except for a couple good days this year when I miraculously limited, this year has really sucked. I've waterfowl hunted 28 mornings or evenings so far this year. Of which I've been totally skunked 12 times! Almost half my outings result in nothing which gets old. I'm rooting for the cold weather next week for sure. Usually I personally shoot about 50-60 ducks a season and 20-30 geese in Ohio. I'm at 2 geese and 22 ducks. At least Kansas was good for ducks to save the season as a whole.


----------



## fishingful

I have been fishing more and not seeing ducks on the lake. Makes it hard to be motivated to get up and do all the work to put out decoys. I hunt my myself. First time in a few years I have not shot a duck. Haven't even had one come close enough to shoot. And have only seen a few when out. I did well early with field geese. But they really don't have a reason to be in the fields now.


----------



## Minnowhead

I'm thinking this will be the last good push for ducks this season in the North zone. With temps dropping and high winds, we should get some migrators this week. Gonna hit it hard and kill some birds.


----------



## Minnowhead

Shot quite a few mallards this weekend. Teal too! Kind of a bonus this late. Good way to end the season!


----------

